# NEW TO Subang Bestari



## teacherlad24 (Sep 24, 2014)

Im New to the area and want to meet new people


----------



## sksportcar (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello, im also lives in Subang Bestari. Noce to meet you.


----------



## teacherlad24 (Sep 24, 2014)

How you finding it?


----------



## sksportcar (Aug 10, 2014)

What do you mean by 'find'? Is it a new people?


----------



## teacherlad24 (Sep 24, 2014)

No the area is it safe, near amenities etc


----------

